# 12/1/2016 - Midnight flounder gigging opener report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/1/2016*
Flounder gigging season re-opened tonight at midnight, with a 2 fish limit per person. I took my dad and neighbor to see what was out there before I get down to business with charter trips in the coming weeks. Water clarity and conditions were poor, with NE wind at 10-20mph, and normal tide levels. We didn't find a lot of fish, but the ones we did find were big. We had to cover a bunch of ground, searching for only the larger fish and passing up on smaller keepers. We ended with our 6 fish limit in 2 hours of gigging. The 5 biggest fish were all 7 pounds or better. I gigged the last smaller fish (16") for our limit because everyone was tired and we already had some monster fish onboard. My dad gigged the biggest fish of the night, weighing 9 pounds and 28" long.

*I had a last minute cancellation, and I now have tonight 12/1/2016, Thursday open for a trip. If you want to book tonight, I can guarantee that we will gig fish in the 6-10 pound range.* Price for December 1-14 is $350 for 2 people, $100 each additional person. Prices and limits go back to normal on December 15.

*Upcoming open dates:*
*December: 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 15, 19, 20, 21, 23, 27-31.*

Just give me a call if you want to get on the books for a trip of a lifetime. 361-229-6053

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Holy Cow! Way to go!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, no kidding! Those are giants!


----------

